# have video and question about leads



## Lion1024 (Jul 16, 2013)

I have the videos up on youtube. Please send me your email if you were interested in reviewing/critiquing. 

Also, what slip lead do you all recommend I buy? I would much prefer a style with a choker collar attachment if that is permissible?


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I tried a variety of both leashes and collars. My girl didn't have a lot of show training before I showed her, so the metal chain collar didn't work. I used the nylon slip collar at first. Now I use a metal collar with a braided leather leash.
Nylon collar: The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies
Metal collar: The 3c's Dog Show and Grooming Supplies
If you use a nylon collar, they do have one piece collar/lead set ups, but I've never used them. 

For leads people like all kinds of different ones. Most people want something thin and light that they can fold up in their hand so that you can't see any part of it except what is attached to the dog. I like this company for leads: www.custombraiding.com I've also used a simple leather lead I bought for $20.

The one thing I can say about picking collar/leads, you will probably change your mind over time about what you like and don't like to use. Do you go to any handling classes or something like that? If you do, maybe you can try other handlers collar/lead set ups in class and see what you and your dog like. 

At dog shows there are often vendors selling collars/leashes and you can buy something inexpensive at first to try out. Nylon collars are super cheap. Also if you can, buy 2 setups. For some reason, I'm always looking at the last minute before a show and can't find one, so I have another stashed.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Sent you a message.



> Also, what slip lead do you all recommend I buy? I would much prefer a style with a choker collar attachment if that is permissible?


 I think starting out, you probably don't want to get too crazy with leads.... but to be honest, I've shown around people worrying about their leads snapping or rubbing their hands because of leads digging into their hands. Spending about $65-70 on a good lead is going to be something worth it long run. Even if conformation doesn't work out, you still will have a sturdy lead to take your dog to stores and/or show in obedience with. 

Other thing is you don't want a 6 foot leash. Most of the time it will be all wadded up in your hand - so 3-4 foot leashes are best.










The leash on the left was the most expensive one I've purchased (so far) and it still is my favorite. It is a very solid and strong leash. I bought for $56 at a dog show. Looking online (Whitmansharpening.com) I think these are now sold for $62. I'm not sure if these were thin or super thin - but definitely with a golden, you want a fine skinny leash, not a thick one.

The leash in the middle - is not a show lead. It's way too eye catching and way too thick. I'm using as an obedience leash.  

Leash on the right is my first beaded leash purchase (Lyndale).... and I'm still getting used to it. That was still about $35 though where I purchased it. I'm not sure I'd use this on a pulling pup because it does not feel as sturdy as that more expensive leash on the left.

There's other places besides Whitmans to buy leashes (LOL) - they just come first to mind because I love the leash I bought from them a year ago.  

Most other people I've talked to around here have leashes from this place - Welcome to Terrapin Craftworks. Handcrafted Custom Beaded Kangaroo Dog Show Leashes & Collars and Cooling Down Coats. and pretty much have the same "best place to buy nice study leashes which don't kill your hands" experience. <- Those are getting more expensive ($70+) and glitzy, maybe when you are ready for all that.  

A while back somebody shared a show lead vendor with me or I saw it shared through a friend (Jill may have gotten a lead for Lush from there?) - and I WISH I could find that place again. There were really gorgeous leads on there with custom made beads. 

Collars - you really want some kind of slip/choke collar to give you more control out there. I use a 22" snake chain with Bertie and other people either use snakes or use a very light chain.


----------

